
Ethereum Founder Vitalik Buterin Co-Authors Plan for Interactive ICO Protocol - CryptoPunk
https://www.coindesk.com/ethereum-founder-vitalik-buterin-co-authors-plan-iterative-ico-protocol/
======
CryptoPunk
I think the rapid evolution seen in cryptocurrency can be largely attributed
to the resistance of cryptocurrency to regulations, which necessitates
technological solutions to behavioral problems, while preventing artificial
barriers to entry from being put up that would otherwise cause the sector
stagnate.

